# Running 12" flatbox twice



## Zaden (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey everyone just wondering if anyone out there has ever tried running 12" box twice instead of 10 then 12. Recently had box stolen and don't have the funds to pick another one up at this moment.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ive done it on some flats where I had missed the 10 inch coat. turned out fine. Never a whole house though. Im sure sanding it wouldn't be too fun


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Zaden said:


> Hey everyone just wondering if anyone out there has ever tried running 12" box twice instead of 10 then 12. Recently had box stolen and don't have the funds to pick another one up at this moment.


I did many years ago when I got my first set of used tools. Ran the first time high and second low. Worked fine. Little extra sanding and don't push too hard.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would rather use a 10 and do the 12 by hand


----------



## Zaden (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey thanks guys.Long time lurker here have picked up some great tips along the way. Been taping for about 12 years. Ya around here you pretty much have to pack tools out with you everyday too many guys with sticky fingers. Will just be going out and getting a new 10 at some point soon just for one house will have to try this out. Damn women and divorce has left me dry lol.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

When we have been plagued with high shoulder rock in the past, one of our solutions was to use a 12" box for both coats. The first coat has the wheel of the box just catching the shoulder of the rock and extending out across the tape joint and across other shoulder. The second coat starts with wheels just catching the coated shoulder and extending the fill across the uncoated shoulder. In essence you get about an 18" fill. The second coat may leave a small edge that must be dealt with. But it can work fairly well in some instances.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Suggestion. A thorough rough sand in between coats. With a 12 box on first coat I would run on setting 4. Knife check it. Make sure you are filling enough adjust if necessary. Second coat run on 5 setting. Although I would like Icerock said do the second coat by hand. You could crown your bevels with 2 coats with a 12 box. 12'' box kind of sucks for first coat but a guy could make it work. If you do run 12 twice I would just keep knife checking making sure you don't crown your work. And again hand bombing the second coat will ensure a better product. Especially on a painted ceiling.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I have used the 12 once then polished with a 14 blade!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Zaden said:


> ....... Damn women and divorce has left me dry lol.


The fact that " women" is plural explains allot.........


----------



## Zaden (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry for the improper use of grammar. No just one women so thanks for your opinion Dr. Phil, but you have no idea. Thank you for all the advice guys, appreciate it.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Guess the sarcasm didn't translate to well. No offense given.


----------



## Zaden (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol no it didn't. Its all good, just a touchy subject.


----------



## drywaller finisher (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes and the edges were heavy.


----------



## drywaller finisher (Mar 6, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried a 1 coat finish using light weight USG PLUS 3 MUD. The trick is to use dishwashing liquid (preferably Joy dishwashing liquid). What happens is the air bubbles are filled with dishwashing liquid but , not too much. 1/4 cup + same amount of water. Mix medium speed and mud paddle in reverse, so it pulls the mud from the bottom pops a small stiff bubble along the stem in the middle of the bucket When this happens Stop mixing. Remove mixing blade place in bucket of clean water. Fill your pan or hawk with mud and put a top over the right away. Your mud should be creamy smooth. Put thicker amounts on corner bead but joints , headers but 2 coats on screws circle electrical boxes wider than usual. If you have the room in areas where you normally use a 6" knife use an 8" knife. Sure there will be rigges but in the end you save time and Money . Your faster and have time to look over the next part of the job.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

drywaller finisher said:


> Has anyone ever tried a 1 coat finish using light weight USG PLUS 3 MUD. The trick is to use dishwashing liquid (preferably Joy dishwashing liquid). What happens is the air bubbles are filled with dishwashing liquid but , not too much. 1/4 cup + same amount of water. Mix medium speed and mud paddle in reverse, so it pulls the mud from the bottom pops a small stiff bubble along the stem in the middle of the bucket When this happens Stop mixing. Remove mixing blade place in bucket of clean water. Fill your pan or hawk with mud and put a top over the right away. Your mud should be creamy smooth. Put thicker amounts on corner bead but joints , headers but 2 coats on screws circle electrical boxes wider than usual. If you have the room in areas where you normally use a 6" knife use an 8" knife. Sure there will be rigges but in the end you save time and Money . Your faster and have time to look over the next part of the job.


thanks but I dont think I would ever do that...I dont like to sand


----------



## drywaller finisher (Mar 6, 2015)

Taping and Jointing forums


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I use dawn, tablespoon or so per bucket.


----------

